

Attract web site users - casper99mi

My First post on the Y site :)<p>Just launched our beta site, suggestions on how to attract site visitors? The main goal of the beta site is to get user feedback.
======
didgeoridoo
Adwords and content marketing (writing good blog posts & converting the
readers). Your mix of each depends on if you have more money or time on your
hands.

